# *** eBay Bargain Espresso Accessories ***



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I do enjoy hunting out deals on eBay & always love a bargain... I have a handful of Chinese knock off coffee related products & TBH they are all excellent.

Some of the links below may not be the exact ones I have purchased as suff comes & goes on eBay & different sellers sell the same products anyway.

So here we go!

*Chisel Distributor Tool 58.5mm (actually 58.4) - £17*

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58-5mm-Adjust-Espresso-Powder-Hammer-Convex-Distributor-Leveler-Coffee-Tamper-1/323620473699?hash=item4b59488b63:g:KRIAAOSwwXRcIar0

This product is great. Does exactly what it says on the tin... I emailed to say it was not 58.5 & was actually 58.4... They gave me a partial refund. You may notice a common theme here. If you email these Chinese shops they are more than happy to offer you a discount if your are not 100% satisfied. So why not!

*Blind Tumbler - £12*

*
*

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cup-Ring-Coffee-Tamper-Simple-Powder-Feeder-Brewing-Bowl-Aluminum-Alloy/372533945874?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

From what I can see a perfect Blind Tumbler copy. Great machining & a great powder coat. The plug was posted loose on the inside of the tumbler & caused very minor chips to the powder coat (very little damage), but again why not have a go at a discount. Email them pics & they did me a partial refund!

*Blind Shaker - £12*

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Espresso-Coffee-Dosing-Ring-Funnel-Portafilters-Cafe-Ground-Ring-Funnel/372559204451?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Again, another great copy, perfect Finnish too. It is what it is, great little product, especially if your grinder makes big boulder clumps, you can put the lid on & shake them out.

*Barista Hustle style tamper 58.4mm - £12*

*
*

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-Steel-Coffee-Tamper-Barista-Espresso-Machine-Flat-Base-58mm/232552394270?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

This has to be the bargain of the century. Another perfect copy & great base. I actually have a custom 58.55 now on mine but the original base was 58.4.

*Inteligent Dosing Ring - £6*

*
*

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/For-Espresso-Coffee-Dosing-Ring-Funnel-58mm-Portafilter-Ground-Ring-Funnel-Steel/392257141119?_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20190212102350%26meid%3Db8b087c915b64587947e02560cb28b44%26pid%3D100012%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D173651033122%26itm%3D392257141119&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985

Another great copy. Works really well & allows full side to side grounds coverage in the basket. Stays on well too so can be mounted into grinder PF holders hands free if space allows.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I bought that distribution tool but mine has 3 lines instead of a single curve.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

I'll let you know how the Blind Tumbler that I ordered suits the 54mm portafilter! I know it was slightly different to the original suggestion.


----------



## burmanm (Dec 14, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> *Barista Hustle style tamper 58.4mm - £12*
> 
> *
> *This has to be the bargain of the century. Another perfect copy & great base. I actually have a custom 58.55 now on mine but the original base was 58.4.


Since the description says 58mm, how did you get a 58.4 / 58.55 version?


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

burmanm said:


> Since the description says 58mm, how did you get a 58.4 / 58.55 version?


Well it comes with a 58.4 base as standard. Mine did anyway.

I made & put a 58.55 on mine.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fez said:


> I bought that distribution tool but mine has 3 lines instead of a single curve.


Did you contact them to let them know?

@HowardSmith fancy taking a few pictures of that distributor so we can compare it to the one I got from another company? I wasn't sure about the depth of the design of the one you got but it could all just be camera angles and lighting.

I got mine from Scarlet Espresso. They seem to be a German company and so everything is more expensive than their Chinese counterparts.

Their distributor (they also do a "tre" OCD knockoff version) : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/scarlet-espresso-Distributor-Grande-DUO-verschiedene-Farben-58mm-Tamper-Barist/132484725567?hash=item1ed8b47b3f:m:m3dkApUTUb26GYCtc3vZjBg

Their dosing ring sits on the basket and you can tamp through it (they also do one for smaller portafilters): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/scarlet-espresso-Prazisions-Trichter-Cono-L-58-5-mm-Edelstahl-Dosing-Funnel/142925686435?hash=item214708e6a3:g:w~0AAOSw83dbjO4e


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> Did you contact them to let them know?


Yes. They refunded me £4 or £5 for the mistake


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> Did you contact them to let them know?
> 
> @HowardSmith fancy taking a few pictures of that distributor so we can compare it to the one I got from another company? I wasn't sure about the depth of the design of the one you got but it could all just be camera angles and lighting.
> 
> ...



















Standard chisel tool


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine looks a bit sharper. Not sure if that'll make a difference at all. Almost bought St. Anthony one off ebay for £70 just to compare.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

A thread after my own tight wallet!







Some great recommendations....please feel free to keep updating!


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> I'll let you know how the Blind Tumbler that I ordered suits the 54mm portafilter! I know it was slightly different to the original suggestion.


 @Cooffe how did you get on with the blind tumbler/54mm portafilter combination? Debating seeing if I can use one for my La Pav...


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

VivaLaTank said:


> @Cooffe how did you get on with the blind tumbler/54mm portafilter combination? Debating seeing if I can use one for my La Pav...


Hi - I ended up putting a review up here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?48756-eBay-Blind-Shaker-%A312&p=671225#post671225

Hope it helps!


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

@HowardSmith - Many thank for the original post. I took a punt on the Barista Hustle tamper pastiche and it is working out very nicely. Bargain indeed! Slàinte.

<svg class="SnapLinksHighlighter" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg"><rect width="0" height="0"></rect></svg>


----------

